
What do you call a startup that raises Series C, then immediately kills itself? - ceobunny
https://medium.com/@ceobunny/what-do-you-call-a-startup-that-raises-a-series-c-round-then-immediately-kills-itself-ebed1b71661e
======
CrazyStat
The article has a good point, but I was rather struck by the juxtaposition of
these lines:

> My husband and I committed $1M of our own funds to ours.

> If I fail, I’ll never work in tech again and we’ll need to figure out how to
> feed our children.

> Nerissa Zhang is [...] and an owner of two private gyms in San Francisco.

The author is a millionaire who already owns multiple businesses (admittedly
not the best business to be in during the current pandemic). Handwringing
about how she's going to feed her children if her startup fails comes across
as extraordinarily tone-deaf.

~~~
ceobunny
First, I'm not a millionaire. My husband committed our life savings to
something we truly believe in. We knew we had to do it because I knew no one
would fund a Black woman CEO, who didn't go to Ivy League, pre-product. You're
the one that's tone deaf.

Let me know when you invest your own money into your own startup and then we
can have a conversation. When you put your money

------
gjvc
Fraudulent?

~~~
ceobunny
The fraud is you, white boy.

~~~
IanGabes
I believe this was written in reply to someone that agrees with your article's
general premise.

Q: What do you call a startup that raises Series C, then immediately kills
itself? A: Fraudulent?

~~~
ceobunny
Oh... my bad. Dealing with trolls a lot lately. Definitely a lot of frauds in
silicon valley.

